# Quick Cycle?



## ThatDude (Jul 10, 2010)

Is it possible for a tank to cycle in just days? Yesterday ammonia levels were around 2. Today they have droped off to around .5. Every thing is just starting to level off. This is my second 20 gallon tank. I'm using 2 small male guppies to help out. My other 25 gallon took weeks to level off. Any ideas why this one maybe moving so fast? Everything is new and fresh as far as water and filters and so forth.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Tanks can cycle fast if they are "seeded" with the right bacteria. Anything from the old tank, decor, gravel, whatever can get things started. Even being in the room where the other filter is making a mist. But it could be a false test reading, plants or algae eating the ammonia, or your water conditioner "complexing" the ammonia and hiding it from the kit. What are you adding to the water?


----------



## ThatDude (Jul 10, 2010)

Aquasafe is the only thing that has been added besides the two guppies. This is day 4 if that helps any.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

> Works in seconds to neutralize chlorine, chloramines, and heavy metals present in tap water that can be harmful to fish...
> BioExtract formula contains seaweed extracts (natural biopolymers), which support the development of beneficial filter bacteria for healthy and clear water. The added ingredients help to reduce aquarium pollution by strengthening the bacterial bed.


Products that neutralize chloramine also attack fish-generated ammonia. I think you should assume that its a chemical effect and don't count on the tank being cycled yet. Wait until you have steadily rising nitrate.


----------



## ThatDude (Jul 10, 2010)

Thanks amigo. Ill try to keep this updated. Any more advice I'm open to suggestions.


----------



## petlovingfreak (May 8, 2009)

Add filter media from your other tank, this will help speed up the cycle process a lot.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

If you're reallu in that big a hurry ti cycle the tank, then buy a product like "SafeStart," "Stability," or even "BioSpira" if you can still find any. No, wait, on second thought, don't get biospira, since by now it's so old it probably doesn't work anymore. The other two are good, though. Your tank can be cycled in a week.


----------



## ThatDude (Jul 10, 2010)

I'm not in any big hurry. I was just curios and figured you guys would have an answer or at least an idea for me. Thanks for the help.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Has anyone tested SafeStart? There was a positive review in Aquarium Fish, but the reviewer also used stuff from an established tank, so is was kind of soft test.


----------



## petlovingfreak (May 8, 2009)

I forget the name, but it's in a small red container, we used it to cycle a couple of our tanks, they have it for marine and freshwater tanks. Worked really good.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

If done properly a tank can be "cloned" and be cyceld pretty much instantly, using enough mature media. I've bought tanks and fish at the same time, brought them home set them up and tossed the fish in. As long as you clone the tank correctly there will be no mini cycle.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

Mikaila31 said:


> If done properly a tank can be "cloned" and be cyceld pretty much instantly, using enough mature media. I've bought tanks and fish at the same time, brought them home set them up and tossed the fish in. As long as you clone the tank correctly there will be no mini cycle.


yeah i have done it 3 times now all started from one tank and each time the tanks have been instantly cycled. I just converted my 20 gallon into a 55 fish went in almost immediately used only 15 gallons of pre used tank water and filter media from two separate tanks. tested on days 1, 2, and 5 nitrites/ammonia zero nitrates 10. same thing with the 10 gallon i just set up.


----------

